# Pregnant Platy



## Marindalyn

My boyfriend and I noticed that about 3 to 4 weeks ago our male platy's stopped chasing our female platy and she is getting fatter, but we have been getting mixed information on how long her gestation period should last? We have her in the breeding net right now, but we are worried it might be too soon. How long did it take for some of your platy's first pregnancy.


----------



## darkfalz

Mine took about 5 weeks from when I got her already pregnant.


----------



## fish_doc

There are several variables involved. This is why you are getting mixed information.

Some of the variables are tank temperture, past breeding, water conditions are just a few of them. In addition they can have several batches of fry off one encounter with their mate.


----------



## Marindalyn

We checked there water and Ph was a little high, so we did a 25% water change and it's fine now. Also, as far as we know this is her 1st pregnancy as well as ours, so we really do not know what to expect.

Also, does it take the same amount of time for guppies as platy's to give birth?


----------



## Ringo

usualy with liverbearers it takes about 4-5-6 weeks for the fish to have there first batch, then they will have fry around every three weeks.

what other tankmates do you have in the tank?


----------



## Marindalyn

6 platy's total- 4 girls and 2 boys
2 pleco
3 tetra
and today we got 2 more male platy and 1 very pregnant female who is in the breeding net.

We also got some bullseye 7.0 pH regulator to see if it will help

this is all in a 29g


----------



## leafgirl115

You should not have goten any more males.
YOur ratio is way of. You need 2 females for every male. you have 1 for every male.


----------



## Marindalyn

well hopefully she will have a lot of females because i am afraid to buy more females and have like a millon fry!


----------



## fish_doc

Nature does have a way of balancing things out. I had read a article that said in any species the proper male/female raito is usually kept in check and if it is offset by any reason gets back within balance within 2 generations. even the scientist cant figure out how.


----------



## Marindalyn

ok so how many pregnant platy's are ok in one breeding net? I looked very close at all my females and I have 3 pregnant... 2 ready to burst and 1 i am unsure, but it has been about 4 weeks... please help, i am unsure now on what to do!:fish:


----------



## leafgirl115

Only 1 per net. 2 would stress each other way to much.


----------



## fish_doc

What are all the fish in the tank? How many of each?

Sometimes the reverse is eaiser. Put the remaining fish in the breeder net and let the females swim free.


----------



## Marindalyn

5 female platy (3 pregnant), 4 male platy, 3 tetra...2 pleco

29 gallon tank


----------



## Marindalyn

:hbd: We had 1 fry!!! so far... we took one of the moms out because the other one looked like she was giving birth, but as soon as we put her in the tank with the others a male started to chase her...


----------



## darkfalz

1 fry... lol...


----------



## Marindalyn

ok she was having another when i went to bed and when i woke up to check on them they were all gone but the mom!

Is there a way to make sure she does not eat them? Because I am guessing that is what happened!


----------



## darkfalz

Ideally for bearing/raising fry, they should have their own tank. My platy didn't eat her fry, at least she didn't eat many of them.


----------



## Marindalyn

So I should wait until she is done and then just move the fry? They're in a breeding net now. Wont it take like 2 weeks to get the water just right on a new tank? I have a fish about to POP!


----------



## darkfalz

I moved her the night before she gave birth, however I had the tank already set up with half the water from her own tank, and a sponge filter which was maturing in her tank with her. Use a bare tank, no gravel, some plants if you like and a sponge filter.


----------



## Marindalyn

Ok, I am going to set the tank up today for them...

Have you ever had a pregnant fish look like she had blood coming out of her? She looked like she had a small squirt of blood or some other red liquid come out of her last night. What does it mean?


----------



## darkfalz

Could have been a malformed fry or something.


----------



## Marindalyn

all 2 of them (that's all we KNOW she had for sure)??? The first one looked fine to me... he swam straight and was alert... so I do not know what makes them 'malformed'


----------



## darkfalz

I mean the red squirt... maybe it's the fish equivalent of ambiotic fluid, I have no idea. I didn't get to watch my platy have her babies, she did it very early in the morning (I think they prefer this time, when nobody is around and in the wild, gives their fry a head start on hiding from predators).


----------



## leafgirl115

Myn seem so do the same The red stuf was probaly ambiotic fluid but with my molllies it was greeny.... it was nasty to watch.


----------



## Alin10123

darkfalz said:


> Mine took about 5 weeks from when I got her already pregnant.


Hmm... you got her pregnant? This is quite the disturbing news.


----------



## Christine

Ummmm deleted after getting that look from hubby like had lost my mind totally...


----------



## Marindalyn

Have not seen anymore labor progressions since the fulid. We also got a breeding thing you set in the tank and it had slots for the fry to go in. I got it in hopes so that they will not eat their young this time. Has anyone had this compaired to the breeding ent you set on the side of the tank? What do you think might work better? The new plastic one hold two moms but is smaller.


----------

